

Show HN: Speed, trajectory, type, and game context of every MLB pitch in 2014 - glaugh
https://www.statwing.com/demos/baseball#workspaces/20499

======
glaugh
OP here. Notes:

. Wasn't quite sure if this fit Show HN's guidelines[1]. Yes, it's something
we built that people can try out (both getting the dataset together, which
took a lot of work, and Statwing itself). But no, it's not a fundamentally new
product (i.e., Statwing isn't new). Open to feedback on whether this counts as
a Show HN.

. A few uninteresting technical notes about the dataset:
[http://blog.statwing.com/every-mlb-pitch-thrown-
in-2014/](http://blog.statwing.com/every-mlb-pitch-thrown-in-2014/)

. Here I am, so I'd love to answer questions, take feedback, etc.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
dang
> Wasn't quite sure if this fit Show HN's guidelines

I think it's ok. We want Show HN to be for distinct pieces of work that people
can try out, rather than feature releases, and I don't see why this doesn't
qualify. Our intention is not to be rigid.

